# What is a Scallywag?



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

To me, its a person thats befriends you, gets a ride out on your boat, and while out on the open water, then turns on a hidden hand held GPS while you are on anchor and proceeds to steal your fishing and/or diving spots. To me a guy like that should be keelhauled!! 

In my world, either the gps or the jerk would get out of my boat right then!!!

I wonder what y'all would call a sorry @$% guy that would try that crap?


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

I thought a scallywag was another name for a tadpole?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope , a tadpole is a pollywog.<H3><SPAN class=editsection>[edit] <SPAN class=mw-headline>Noun</H3><DIV class=infl-table><TABLE width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD vAlign=top width="49.75%" bgColor=#f8f8ff>

Singular
*scalawag*</TD><TD width=0.5%></TD><TD vAlign=top width="49.75%" bgColor=#f8f8ff>

Plural
*scalawags*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV>

<SPAN class=infl-inline>*scalawag* (_plural_ *scalawags*)
<LI><SPAN class=ib-brac><SPAN class=qualifier-brac>(<SPAN class=ib-content><SPAN class=qualifier-content>pejorative<SPAN class=ib-comma><SPAN class=qualifier-comma>, <SPAN title="United States">US<SPAN class=ib-comma><SPAN class=qualifier-comma>, archaic<SPAN class=ib-brac><SPAN class=qualifier-brac>) Any white Southerner who supported the federal plan of Reconstruction after the Civil War or who joined with the black freedman and the carpetbaggers in support of Republican Party policies. <LI><SPAN class=ib-brac><SPAN class=qualifier-brac>(<SPAN class=ib-content><SPAN class=qualifier-content>pejorative<SPAN class=ib-comma><SPAN class=qualifier-comma>, archaic<SPAN class=ib-brac><SPAN class=qualifier-brac>) A rascal. <SPAN class=use-with-mention>Alternative spelling of <SPAN class=mention>scallyway</LI>


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

SCALLYWAG OR SCALAWAG



A scamp, rascal, or rogue; an amusingly mischievous child.







That's off of the internet site...





I think they carry this sign though
































.


----------



## Promark (Nov 1, 2007)

A scalawag was a southerner during Reconstruction who sided with carpetbaggers and voted Republican. They were seen as traitors. That's the historical definition.


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

pollywog......scallywag..........sometimes I get my wigs wags and wogs confused.


----------



## joelarbear (Feb 15, 2008)

> *FishinFL (6/21/2008)*To me, its a person thats befriends you, gets a ride out on your boat, and while out on the open water, then turns on a hidden hand held GPS while you are on anchor and proceeds to steal your fishing and/or diving spots. To me a guy like that should be keelhauled!!
> In my world, either the gps or the jerk would get out of my boat right then!!!
> I wonder what y'all would call a sorry @$% guy that would try that crap?


Shark bait.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

That's all good and fine.....Really, I know what a scallywag is...

But what is the definition of a person that goes out with you on your boat and pulls out a handheld GPS to steal your spots?


----------



## wetaline (Oct 16, 2007)

Victim.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Shark Bait!!!

I like it...... 

Someone is reading between the lines.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

a dickhead. maybe telum pisces or something by the pic?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/21/2008)*That's all good and fine.....Really, I know what a scallywag is...
> But what is the definition of a person that goes out with you on your boat and pulls out a handheld GPS to steal your spots?


SCUMBAG

Although 95% of the time I have a hand held with me. I <U>never </U>take it out without asking the boat owner. It's with me in case we need a back up. Has been needed ONE time.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/21/2008)*That's all good and fine.....Really, I know what a scallywag is...
> 
> But what is the definition of a person that goes out with you on your boat and pulls out a handheld GPS to steal your spots?




If I'm reading you right...pretty strong posts...I hope you were man enough to communicate with the fellow forum member before you jumped on here an burned him.



:usaflag


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

It was not my boat this happened on, but, It was a spot that I gave the boat owner to fish and dive at his leisure.



If it did not happen, then Ill be man enough to apologize!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I heard the story. I would have thrown the GPS over the boat and depending on my mood prob. the person who used it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I call it his farewell voyage....:banghead Just don't take him again.....:doh


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I really don't have a dog in this race but I would like to hear what Clay has to say.I have had a few beers with Clay and think he's a great guy. My one experience with Jon is as follows: I was temporarily without a truck and Jon came to my house on a Saturday, hooked up my boat and towed me to the launch and would only accept $10. Pretty cool for someone I had never met. Both good guys in my experience. Clay, clear it up..... Scalliwag or not??? JOE


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it best to drop it all together. I also think Clay would have said something before if he wanted to.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

> *sniper (6/21/2008)*I heard the story. I would have thrown the GPS over the boat and depending on my mood prob. the person who used it.


Derik- If you think it should be dropped you should delete your post. Seriously, if the guy gets called out on here I think Clay should either confirm or deny.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I think if Clay wants to respond it should be up to him is all. I know Clay and he isnt the type to bash someone on here unless he is provoked. I thin kif he wanted to say something about it he would have done so. As for my post. That is my opinion on the situation.I just think it should be Clays choice on if he wants to comment or leave it.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I just got back in about a half hour agofrom the Oriskany, sinse we didnt leave till noon because of the storms.

Here is my take on it. Reese (FishnFL) gave me some private numbers to dive, even though he couldn't go with me. Boondocks has done the same before, very genorous of them. I will protect someone elses numbers more than I would protect my own coops if I dropped some, out of respect and appreciation towards that person. And thank you Reese for the numbers. That is where we got that monster 9.22 pound 27 inch Mangrove.

We went, as John said, to 2 spots that did not work out, so we hit this one. As John said, it took a while to be sure we were on it because it has about 2 feet of relief....literally. We anchored on what we thought was good. 3 of us dove it. We came up with fish, talking about the wreck, so we knew we where on it. With fish in the fish box. We said we were going to stay anchored and do another dive.

During the surface interval, John pulled out a portable GPS over by the center console, and turned it on. I got pissed. I said something. Wether he marked the spot in his GPS or not I can not say, and I don't know. He told me he didn't. I stated that it would still mark a little track anyways in the memory. I stated that I thought everyone who lived, dove, or fished in the Gulfknew that you do not bring out a GPS when the captain says it is a private number. John insisted he did not enter the mark, why would he want to steal myprivate spots. He said that he already had that spot in his GPS anyways. Towards the end of the trip, I brought it up again, to let him know that it really pissed me off. He apologized.

John wrote me a PM a couple days later, apoligizing and telling me he did not push mark. Instead of summerizing what I said, I will copy my exact PM back to him.......

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlPrivateMessage_ctlPanelBar_ctlPrivateMessageRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>_"Thats fine. I have plenty of numbers in my GPS, and a back up GPS on the boat. I have only lived down here on the water for 3 1/2 years, and even I knew that personal GPS's were not allowed on a boat when going to private numbers. I thought everyone knew that. I have been told they would be thrown overboard by captains if they were found. And I couldn't understand why once we were ALREADY anchored on a private spot, there wasANY need to pull it out, since we were not looking for a new spot at the time. When you turned it on, it marked your current location, even without hitting enter it will show a small tracking line. _



_Thanx for the apology."_

I left it at that, and accepted his apology. Does it still chap my hide a little? Yes. But it was over.

However, Reese is the one that gave me the number, and I felt that I did not protect it, since it may have or may have not been marked, which I am not trying to call John a liar. I told Reese what happened, because I would feel like a real douch bag if Reese went out to that spot one day, knowing who dove with me (I had talked to him the day before about the trip, I was really exited), and IF he saw another person from this forum on that spot one daywho had been on my boat...well, you can guess Reese, as I would, would assume I was just passin the number out to other divers on my boat. I apoligized to Reese for not being more careful, and he was nice enough to tell me don't sweat it. 

And again, I told Reese the same exact thing that I just typed above, _I can't say one way or another if it was marked, but it had to have markeda smalltracking on the GPS._

In summary, it was never my spot in the first place, Reese is the one who new about it, and I know why he is mad, and I am not going to say that he's wrong for getting pissed that it may have been compromised. I also am not going to keep going on myself about it, because I have already said what I have to say to John, and I would rather it be done.

So that is the story. I think I recounted all the details correct.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I can honestly say that I have not lost a minutes sleep due to this issue. It does bother me that It came about,but, shat happens!

I did want to hear what the membership thought about this though...

Clay is a stand up guy and I feel honored to call him a friend. We are not the first to fish or dive these spots and I expect that we will not be the last. The only thing I care about is making new friends and protecting old ones.......

Cream rises to the top, and I truly believe that you reap what you sow. 

Sea ya, Reese


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I look at it at a small price to pay. Just like loaning out $20. Small price to pay if you never get it back to learn about the person you gave it to. (not referring to Clay of course.)


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="BACKGROUND: white; MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">


> *Mike aka FishWerks (6/21/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *FishinFL (6/21/2008)*That's all good and fine.....Really, I know what a scallywag is...
> ...


 <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">No I was not contacted before being bashed on here with incorrect information. Here is the story.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Went out with Clay on Father's day. Clay, due to this forum, is a good friend of mine. He has got me out and put me in contact with other people that havegot me out as well. I owe a lot of my diving career to Clay. Sowhy would Ijust throw that out the window over a damn fishing spot. You can see the report in the spearfishing section. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We head to the first spot and there are boats on it. This is a PUBLIC, PUBLISHED number. So I pull out my GPS to help find other spots in the area. We all discussed a few spots in the area and Clay saw more people on a second spot he wanted to hit. Clay decided to go a spot about 3 miles away. We searched and searched for a bit, but could never really mark the spot. We all started to give Clay a hard time and in Clay fasion, came through as always. He marked something and I tossed the anchor. I get back from the bow and they are discussing whether it was a good mark or not and trying to figure out the situation. I offer some other spots in the area from my numbers. Clay said that he thinks that he got a good mark and that we were good. He made a comment about me pulling my GPS out once anchored. It was beforeeveryonewent down, not durring the surface interval after the first dive. I explained that I was looking for spots in the area if we didn't mark up good here. He said, he thinks we were good to go and I put it away. He asked that I not pull it out when we anchor on a spot. The thought didn't even cross my mind to steal or otherwise the spot were on. Just a dumb dumb move on my part I guess. I had already brought my GPS out earlier in the day and we all discussed spots in the area. So I was just doing the same again. Trying to help us all find a good spot to dive. I apologized and Clay assured me that things were Kosher. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">My gear failed and I could not dive. Everyone dove that spot twice. I took a nap on the boat while they were down. Woke up to help everyone on board the boat.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">We discuss where they wanted to go for their third dive and it ends up that it was a spot that I thought was my Honey Hole. I guess more than a few people call it their honey hole too. :banghead We laughed that he had my honey hole and we drove over to the spot. Everyone looked at their computer and they did not have a lot of bottom time. Generator man is gracious enough to lend me his regs to let me at least get in one dive. So while everyone else sat on top extending their bottom time, I went down.<o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">They dive and and was a great day on the water. We came back in andI again asked Clay if everyting was cool with the whole GPS thing. He reassured me again that things were ok. <o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I did not and do not steal someone's numbers. It's just not the type of person I am. I am sorry that you felt the need to bash me on here before first contacting me. Friendships are more important to me than a damn fishing/diving spot. That is what this forum is about. Meeting new people that share the same intrests as you and I. I try and do everything I can to meet new people and make new friends on here. Why would I need to ruin all that over a damn spot. Again, it's just not the person I am. *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I do not know what, if anything, I could say on this forum to make you believe me when I say that I did not steal your numbers. It's hard to read a person behind a computer screen. So that?s why I'll offer to buy the first beer and discuss it with you in person. *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white">*<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 13.5pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">I hope that when it's all said and done, that you will realize that I did not steal your spots in any way. Did I take my GPS out at a wrong time that day with out thinking about it? Sure did. Did I steal your spots? Never. I took it out thinking about helping all of usout that day. That's it. It was not hidden in any way and had been pulled out earlier in the day as well.Said GPSwas even used to help find the third and finalspot when we had trouble. *<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">When I am with friends, I try to help people out. That's all that happend.So I guess now the bashing can begin. Reese, I can understand why you would be upset without knowing what went on. On the surface, it looks like a GPS was brought out to take a number. That is as far away from the truth as it gets. Havn't had the pleasure of meeting you, but I hope we cross paths and get out to dive together sometime in the future. I just would have appreciated a PM first.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I just saw the PM from Jon and yes, he already had the spots. I knew that they are not exclusive but it bothered me that a nice guy like Clay would open his arms up to take someone out and they would seemingly try to get the sites. I didnt understand him turning it on without consulting the captain of the boat. it just comes off as shady. I personally would love for someone on the boat to have a backup GPS onboard. Time on the water proves that stuff does break. In the future, let people know about it and then there are no bad feelings.

just my .02


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/22/2008)*I just saw the PM from Jon and yes, he already had the spots. I knew that they are not exclusive but it bothered me that a nice guy like Clay would open his arms up to take someone out and they would seemingly try to get the sites. I didnt understand him turning it on without consulting the captain of the boat. it just comes off as shady. I personally would love for someone on the boat to have a backup GPS onboard. Time on the water proves that stuff does break. In the future, let people know about it and then there are no bad feelings.
> just my .02


Thanks Reese.

It was a dumb dumb move on my part to pull it out at that exact moment. But it was brought out earlier that day and Clay knew I had it. I usually leave it in my bag as a backup. But we were just having trouble finding the spots that day and I was trying to help.The thought of someone thinking that I would steal a number just never ran through my mind at that moment.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like it all just got blown out of proportion!!!

I was just worried that someone was trying to take advantage of a friend!!

If I had it to do all over again, I would have PM'd you Jon to see what was up.

To me, this site is about making friends and learning about the sport we all love.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/22/2008)*Sounds like it all just got blown out of proportion!!!
> I was just worried that someone was trying to take advantage of a friend!!
> If I had it to do all over again, I would have PM'd you Jon to see what was up.
> To me, this site is about making friends and learning about the sport we all love.


Not sure how our paths haven't crossed before, but I consider Clay a good friend as well. Sometimes I wonder whyweput up with the crazy man.okeBut I am just glad everything worked itself out. Are you in the G&H tourney?


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, for what it's worth, here's my $.02.

I don't know Jon well, but we have met, spoken on the phone, etc. Additionally, I'd bet if you were to check his posts, you'd find he goes out of his way often to help members, even if it's just looking up info to a question, sometimes more. I can't remember a single nasty post by Jon. I find it VERY hard to even imagine he would even think of stealing #'s, and his version of the incident (while an error in judgement) seems SO much more in keeping with his personality.

My question is this (going beyond this particular thread): why are some of us so quick to jump to conclusions w/o getting both sides of a story, even when it concerns a fellow PFF'er (and inTHIS case even an active, helpful, and positive member)????? Heck, I've probably done it a time or two myself, to be honest!

This "lynch mob mentality", while not predominant, rears it's ugly head too often. I'm reminded of the "we must invade Iraq because we KNOW they have WMD's" screw up! All I mean to say is let's be a little more careful before we "convict" and flame someone publicly! Heck, we all make mistakes on occassion (I sure do). That doesn't necessarily mean we are EVIL!


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *FishinFL (6/22/2008)*
> 
> I did want to hear what the membership thought about this though...


Well, since you want to know, here you go. A couple things some of you guys should realize about this whole situation. Number one, if you have an actual "private" number (which now you say its not really private) if you don't want it made public then don't give it to anyone. Not even a family member. No one will protect that number like you will. It is a sure thing that if you provide that number to just one person, it will be a public number by the end of the season, guaranteed.

I noticed that during this conversation the guys said a couple things that I will point out to just bring to everyones attention. First, if you fish your "private" numbers on weekend's and Holidays they will not stay private very long. Second if you anchor up on your private numbers any time, they will not be private very long.

If someone wants to bring a GPS on my boat, thats fine, but it stays off and in the gear bags unless I need it out. The guys I work with hound me all the time about numbers, but they understand that I am not giving any of my good numbers out. If someone gets pissed at you cause you will not give them numbers then shit on them...


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Water Hazard (6/22/2008)*
> 
> ....if you have an actual "private" number (which now you say its not really private) if you don't want it made public then don't give it to anyone. Not even a family member. No one will protect that number like you will. It is a sure thing that if you provide that number to just one person, it will be a public number by the end of the season, guaranteed.
> 
> I noticed that during this conversation the guys said a couple things that I will point out to just bring to everyones attention. First, if you fish your "private" numbers on weekend's and Holidays they will not stay private very long. Second if you anchor up on your private numbers any time, they will not be private very long.


Actually it is a "private" number. By private I mean that the numbers are not listed publicly on any list, Escambia county, MBT, and dive websites, ect. Do maybe 10 people, or 100 people, or 1000 people already have it? Yes, others do, and it's unkown how many. Reese did not sink this himself, and it has been there for a LONG time. But 500,000 boaters have acess to every other published number, which makes a big difference as to how many people are going to hit that spot. 

And as far as "no one will protect that number like you will", I disagree. I will actually protect someone elses number better than my own that I sunk, or came across. I may take one of my numbers, and give it to a very good diving buddy that I trust as a upstanding character. But a number that someone else intrusted me to? I would NEVER give that out. Because I feel it is not mine to make that desision with. If I had given the number out, then Reese, rightfully so, would be pissed at ME and I am sure never share with me again. And Reese and I have dove alot together, and had a ball getting together besides just diving. I consider him a great friend. Please don't think I am being argumentitive with you WaterHazard. I just wanted to clear up some of the commments you made. 

Had it been the other way around, I gave Reese a good "private" number I had, and I called him later to ask how it produced, and he told me that one of the guys on his boat, someone I don't even know, pulled out a GPS while anchored on the spot, but swore he wasnt tryin to steal the number, but Reese said he couldnt swear for sure either way, and he assumed it made a small track anyways when the unit was turned on, well I would be mad as hell at this unknown person too. 

As far as John goes, I again state, if the GPS had never been pulled out, we would not be in this situation, and just being incredibly stupid (sorry John) may be all there is to this mess.He says that was not his intention. My hide was chapped because as soon as the GPS came on, it will mark a small track, wether the mark is entered or not. So it IS in his GPS, wether that was his intention or not. And the number John has in there that he sent me a screen shot of hisGPS that he entered last year,where about 600 feet off, so he did not previously have this number. 

If I knew for a fact it was intentional, and someone was trying to steal a number you had better believe it would have been posted in bold letters with there name in the title and the words GPS Private Number Thief. Wether they were a forum member or not. The fact that I like John, and would like to think it wasnt the case is the ONLY reason I have said I can't say for sure. If it was a newer person out on my boat that I didn't know that well, and they did that, I guantee I would assume the worst in that exact situation. I have like John, even though he does look a little like Sponge Bob Square Pants...oke 

I would like to think it was not intentional. The only reason I am not sure is because John is intelligent when it comes to GPS's, and has even made the comment about not to long ago he had to show me how to use mine on my boat, and I even know that just turning it on will mark a track of the current location. So I am not looking to argue with John, or anybody else if it was intentional. Perhaps John was stupid as shit (no offence John, I am saying this in your defence) to pull out a GPS on a private spot, and turn it on, and that is all there is to it. Nothing more, completely inocent. I don't know, and I cant read minds, but I hope for the best. Again, if it had not been pulled out at that time, we wouldnt be here. 

I guess this is ther best senario I can think of. If your good friend is staying at your house for a while, and you come home from work one day, and walk down the hall and the bathroom door is open and your friend walks out, and you walk in and your wife is in there naked in the shower behind the curtain. You confront your friend about it, he says hejust needed to grabsomething real quick out of the bathroom, and it wasn't intentional, he wasn't trying to mess around with her. 

It may be true, it may not. However, you are still gonna have your hide chapped, and be suspisios of it. And you are gonna say thanhe shouldn't have even createdthat position, where it was that easy to do something, and cause HUGE suspision. 

Or this. Lets say you got a PM in your mailbox from one of the captains on here thatdeploys a lot of there own private stuff. You get a PM that says: 

"Hey man, here is the GPS coordinates to the pile of chicken coops I dropped last year. Theres a ton of nice huge fish on em right now." 

Then, after you see and print them out, you get another PM from the same guy: 

"Hey man1 I didnt mean for them to go to you, I was trying to PM them to so-and-so." 

Well, what do you do? They are already on your computer....can you really honestly say you would delete them? SUre, maybe you would NEVER give them out, but dang...there showing up right there on your computer, it's not like you stole them. 

Same here. Once the GPS came on, it marked a small tracking location. It's in there. You would purposly have to go thru the menue and delete the tracking to get rid of it. Had the GPS never been turned on, it would not be in there. 

So I guess in summary, I am saying just the action of turning it on put it in there. Maybe it was just a real bonehead type of Sponge Bob Square Pants move, and this is all a bunch of BS over nothing. 

That is where I am at. However, I do not like (contrary to popular belief) confrontation or creating drama. John has apoligized numerous times, and swears it was not purposely. Yes I still have a bad taste about it. However, I have accepted his apology. Accepting an apology does not mean that I still cant be a lil red-assed about it still though. But I do accept his apologys. 

And my recolection of the event is that it was after the first dive, when we were back on the boat before our second dive on the same spot. John says it was before the first dive. I will not argue that point, my memeory may be wrong. There were 2 other people on the boat also, but I am sure they don't want to get dragged into this. So I will leave that at that. 

For future reference, I hope everyone knows not to pull out a GPS when going to private numbers to avoid any of this, no second guessing, no suspision, no bad taste. I thought everyone knew. 

Apology accepted, as the first times John. Thank you.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's my side of the story because I was on the boat that fateful day as well. I can't honestly say what Jon was doing with his GPS, because I was too busy putting as many ofClay's spots into MY own GPS! :moon:moon Jon was a perfect distraction!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure what point your making hoss. Divers are the only ones you mark? Or everybody?

And the rude guy wanting to fish under your boat...a diver, or a rod and reel guy?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (6/22/2008)*Not sure what point your making hoss. Divers are the only ones you mark? Or everybody?
> 
> And the rude guy wanting to fish under your boat...a diver, or a rod and reel guy?


Divers are GOOD for fisherman.:clap:clap:clap Just come up and tell us what's down there.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Not really sure what the fuss is about. If you were anchored you were not over spot anyway. 



Assume you were in 70' of water, and 300' of anchor line out. You were over 290' from the spot. Unless he noted the heading of the drift he would have never found it. You said it was hard to find and you knew the EXACT #.



Don't know any of these cats but cut the guy a break...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

To all,

Everything is worked out. No need to discuss it anymore. Me and Clay are good. And me and Reese are good. 

I still owe claya ration of crap for the Sponge Bob, Square Pants comment. But that's for another day.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

edit...deleted


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Clay, I've known Jon for quite a while now. I know he didn't want anything more made of the post, but I wanted to vouch for his character. It may have been in poor etiquette for him to pull out a GPS w/o checking first, but I can tell you he definitely was not trying to jack any numbers. He's a damn engineer and you know how those guys are.....always messing with some sort of technology and trying to improve the "operational procedure". oke Seriously though, glad to see that the issue is resolved. Ready to move on to tomorrow.


----------



## GMan (Oct 17, 2007)

Sheesh and I thought I was uptight! Im glad everyone is ok with whatever we were discussing. I liked Jons GPS, when he was diving he got the #'s changed abit anyways. Why do you think I gave him my reg. DUH!!! :moon


----------

